# Another Method Of Attaching Single Tubes Video



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I keep droping the small tubes that I was useing to help hold the tube in place on my SRS so I changed the way I am setting them up. Also I show how you can use a couple of sets of forceps to do the hole in the tube attachment. You don't need the ring pliers. Now my tubes are premeasured. Makes for a faster way to change tubes in the field.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice deal, i love the out of the box thinking you have there!

LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

NIce Roger...I like the premade idea


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Love your clips - lots of meat and always excellent new ideas. Thanks.

Al


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks wingshooter!


----------



## Reddog (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Roger, your innovations especially with single tubes have made our sport much more enjoyable for me, and I am sure others!!!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Terrific idea, Roger!....Just out of curiosity, would it work to insert a small bead { plastic or metal bearing ), to serve the purpose of the knot?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

AZ shooter said:


> Terrific idea, Roger!....Just out of curiosity, would it work to insert a small bead { plastic or metal bearing ), to serve the purpose of the knot?


Yes that has been used alot. With my stiff fingers I have a hard time with small items. I was wondering how long the tubes would last with a knot in them but so far they are holding up fine. On my Hickory SRS I drilled the hole on the inside of the fork a little deeper and cut the tail of.the tube so i have just the knot on the inside of the fork. The 5/32 hole holds the tube snug but not tight. With two tubes in the hole it seemed to keep most of the strech right at the edge of the slingshot. With the single tube you can see the stretch is traveling to the knot on the other side of the fork. I haven't had any trouble with the tubes breaking at the fork. Most of the breakage comes under the cuff at the pouch. I have had a couple develope cracks about half way down the tube. It does seem the combinations of attaching is endless.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm using the knot right now. So far so good. I have one heck of a time trying to insert the steel ball into the tube also Roger.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm using the knot right now. So far so good. I have one heck of a time trying to insert the steel ball into the tube also Roger.


Let me know how the life of the tube is. May be with a few of us trying it we can get a better idea of the life span. So far it is working good for me.


----------

